# aaaargh -- SATA Raid Level 5



## ikebuma (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich kriegs nicht hin:
4 Maxtor SATA/133 Platten an nem Highpoint 1640 unter XP .

Treiber, Systemdienst sind installiert, Array erstellt und initialisiert (unter Win arschlangsam) und dann partitioniert/formatiert: nix geht....beim Schreiben gibts nur Fehlermeldungen "Verzeichnis nicht lesbar", "Datenverlust -- mgl Netzverbindung nicht ok" und so weiter.....

[1. edit]: Nach dem reboot meinte der Controller, das Array sei hin ....per rebuild gings dann zwar weiter, jetzt kann man aber nicht mal mehr aufs Laufwerk

[2. edit]: Das erneute Formatieren bricht Sekunden vor dem eigentlichen Abschluß ab und meldet, das Laufwerk koenne nicht formatiert werden...

[3. edit]: Aus unerfindlichen Gruenden konnte ich gestern nach stundenlagener Initialisation das Array partionieren/formatieren und mal probehalber SW einspielen -- bis sich rneut eine Platte aus dem Array verabschiedete und diese nimmer zu retten war...
[40 hits auf diesen Beitrag und keine Antwort...schade]

[4. edit]: Tja, keine große Resonanz -- bin ich im falschen Forenteil gelandet? Egal, ein Telefonat mit Highpoint in Californien hat ergeben, daß evtl. der Sounblaster "schuld" sein koennte. Wahlweise 'shared interrupts(IRQs)' . 
Trotz BIOS-Einstellung  "plug+play OS=NO", kann ich weder dort noch im Gerätemanager die Resourcen manuell verteilen (die Option ist angehakt, aber ausgegraut und damit unklickbar). Was ist das?
Klar, auf die SB will ich nicht verzichten...

Ich brauch echt Hilfe, die alte Platte macht unschöne Geräusche und ich zitter, dass die mir bald abraucht.... 



Danke!

Ike


----------

